# Advice on rebounding and defense?



## Gingerballer14 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm a freshman and I'm a good scorer and a pretty good offensive player. I play gaurd but I'm big enough to get boards down low and defend bigger guys. Even though I'm bigger I have a really hard time making myself be aggrieved enough to go down and fight for boards or play defense consistently. The only thing that seems to help is to make myself mad enough at whoever I'm playing that I won't let them score on me or get a rebound. Any advice on how to get angry on the boards or not get caught flat footed on defense? I think it's a mental thing more than anything.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Work on your lateral quickness and footwork. Try hard.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Defense - No Palms Technique 
Rebounding - Box Out


----------

